# Setting up VMware for i7 920



## nflesher87 (Oct 18, 2009)

Ok so I attempted to follow the walk through at oc.net: http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/286879-guide-linux-smp-vmware.html
With no luck.  I have VMware 3.0 downloaded so that I'll only have to run two instances since 3.0 supports 4 cores now.
My main problem is getting any linux OS to operate in VMware, I can't seem to get past a cmd prompt and to an actual desktop.
Has anyone found a better/newer tutorial?

Thanks in advance 

And btw, recently switched to folding for TPU from my school so watch out, I'll be climbing the ranks


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Oct 18, 2009)

This is the guide that I used, much easier I think.


----------



## nflesher87 (Oct 18, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> This is the guide that I used, much easier I think.



Checking out now thank you


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Oct 18, 2009)

Once you extract and configure it through the VMware player, open up the VM in notepad and set it like in this pic. I hope I'm not confusing you.


----------



## nflesher87 (Oct 18, 2009)

running thanks dude!


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Oct 18, 2009)

No prob! You should be getting around 10K PPD with two instances running on that i7.


----------



## nflesher87 (Oct 18, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> No prob! You should be getting around 10K PPD with two instances running on that i7.



frickin A 

hmmm, having trouble getting FAHMon to monitor?  I used the script he said: \\<your ip>\c\etc\folding\1\ 
inputting the ip for each instance...


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Oct 18, 2009)

Did you check the box "Client is on a Virtual Machine"?


----------



## nflesher87 (Oct 18, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Did you check the box "Client is on a Virtual Machine"?



I did indeed, not that much of a noob


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Oct 18, 2009)

nflesher87 said:


> I did indeed, not that much of a noob



Lol, I just had to check!  Did you drag the folder containing the VM into FahMon and then put that script with your ip in the "Location" box?


----------



## nflesher87 (Oct 18, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Lol, I just had to check!  Did you drag the folder containing the VM into FahMon and then put that script with your ip in the "Location" box?



how would that change it?

why don't you just tell me exactly how you do it?


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Oct 18, 2009)

All I did was drag the folder containing the F@H VM into FahMon: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



then replace what is in the location box with \\Your IP\c\etc\folding\1\. That should do it.


----------



## nflesher87 (Oct 18, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> All I did was drag the folder containing the F@H VM into FahMon: http://img.techpowerup.org/091017/FahMon2.png
> then replace what is in the location box with \\Your IP\c\etc\folding\1\. That should do it.



hmmm, do you use the IP listed in VMware as the "your ip" address?


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Oct 18, 2009)

nflesher87 said:


> hmmm, do you use the IP listed in VMware as the "your ip" address?


Yup.


----------



## nflesher87 (Oct 18, 2009)

ok got it thanks for everything bro


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Oct 18, 2009)

No prob  How much PPD are you putting out? With my PII 720 on four cores @ 3.6Ghz I get about 5000 PPD. I would expect yours to be much higher, especially if your i7 is OC'd.


----------



## nflesher87 (Oct 18, 2009)

ironically I've not taken the time to OC it yet
with a GPU core running I'm netting 11000ppd total
~3500/cpu for 7k total
tm is OC time


----------

